# Throw up issues



## semperfipup (May 31, 2013)

Lately my girl (she 15 months old) has been throwing up a little more often than usual-- usually it is active vomiting where she will go somewhere and start heaving/hacking and then spit up something.

Today it looks different so I have attached pics. My vet said to bring her in tomorrow but has anyone seen this before?

Also, how frequently can a dog throw up for it to be considered normal?

She was on Orijen LBP until about a year old and now she is on Acana.
















Thank you!


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

that looks like blood flecks and not normal although perhaps if she is doing this quite frequently it is normal because of irritation
what i would think is her gut is quite irritated or her throat
either way blood flecks are not the end of the world but are a symptom of something else going on for sure

just because it is a high quality food does not mean it is the best one for your dog
i would consider switching and even possibly testing for epi and /or sibo


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Vet time. That is blood.
Vomiting is never normal.


----------



## semperfipup (May 31, 2013)

Thanks guys!

We went to the vet, ran some tests, $500 later she's fine, one some medicine, and a bland diet. No epi.


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

we went through this ...without the blood...but throwing up every 2 weeks almost like clockwork. I switched to Blue Buffalo lamb and rice and we've gone over 4 weeks now without puking. Just an idea to maybe try lamb and rice food?


----------

